# Custom Logo and polybags



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm getting shirts printed within the next several weeks and there also folding and polybagging my shirts for a professional look.. The thing is they donot custom print my company logo on the clear polybag...My question is where can i get this done?? for my next order of shirts...Please help....Thank you


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource
Packaging Supplies and Shipping Supplies - From Shipping Boxes to Packaging Paper
Paper Mart Packaging Store

These should get you started.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You could also think about getting stickers made with your logo and putting them on after. Hope this helps


----------



## BlueZombie (Feb 7, 2008)

I too am looking for custom printed poly bags. As far as I can tell, none of those places mentioned above will do this. I called Central Pack and they don't custom print on poly bags. Nashville wraps might, but their selection of sizes is very limited...didn't bother trying because they didn't have the size I needed. Anyone else with more info on this?


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> You could also think about getting stickers made with your logo and putting them on after. Hope this helps


I Am Getting Logo Stickers Also Maybe i'll just put them in the bag.....but i'd still like to know where i can get polybags custom done.....Anyone out there with any answers????


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

BlueZombie said:


> I too am looking for custom printed poly bags. As far as I can tell, none of those places mentioned above will do this. I called Central Pack and they don't custom print on poly bags. Nashville wraps might, but their selection of sizes is very limited...didn't bother trying because they didn't have the size I needed. Anyone else with more info on this?


Nashville wraps has 4x6, 6x9, 9x12, and 12x15. I don't know what size you need for a folded t-shirt, but those should cover most.

And papermart prints on all of their items.

You should check a little better.


----------



## BlueZombie (Feb 7, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Nashville wraps has 4x6, 6x9, 9x12, and 12x15. I don't know what size you need for a folded t-shirt, but those should cover most.
> 
> And papermart prints on all of their items.
> 
> You should check a little better.


I have...

Paper Mart's minimums are 50,000 and up for custom printed poly bags. That's too high for the majority of people on here don't you think?

As for specific sizes from Nashville wraps, those sizes do not fit my specific needs of 11x14 as I want very little room for my t-shirts to move inside the bag.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You said that the above companies wouldn't do this. They do print on poly bags. Just not the size you need, or within your quantity.

If you want extremely low quantity, check out bags on the net.

That may help the OP. They have minimums under 3,000, and varying sizes.

They don't however have the specific size of 11x14.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, i need 3,000 or under in quanity,,,Now where again would i go?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Custom Bags, Printed Bags and Stock Plastic Bags, Paper Bags, Vinyl Bags, and Soft Sided Bags | Bags On The Net.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

I donot see any polybags that i can put my cuctom logo and a shirt in and send it  to customers....plus the ones see have a min. order of 25,000 and thats too much...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Then you didn't go to the site that I last linked to.

I'm not going to hold your hand and go through their whole site for you.

If you go over their site, they state plainly that they print on their items and in quantities fewer than 3,000.

They also show poly bags in varying thickness and size.

Look through the site, if you still need help after that, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

lol....naw i wouldnt want you to hold my hand...i'll find it......thanks


----------

